# Am I wrong? Matthew 6:16-18 and correct fasting



## DeborahtheJudge (Feb 15, 2010)

So I saw one of my friends (from when I was in Campus Crusade) post a facebook status complaining, "I can't have ice cream for a whole 2.5 months!!!" and in the combox she explained to someone that she was doing a fast for lent (shes not catholic). I decided to comment:

"Matthew 6:16-18: And when you fast, do not look gloomy like the hypocrites, for they disfigure their faces that their fasting may be seen by others.Truly, I say to you, they have received their reward. But when you fast, anoint your head and wash your face, that your fasting may not be seen by others but by your Father who is in secret. And your Father who sees in secret will reward you. -love you"

She then replied, "Thanks for the verses Joy, but God knows my heart. "

Then, she sent me a message asking why I was attacking her and proceeded to a four paragraph defense of her situation.

1) Am I wrong about the fasting situation? (And can your heart be different from your actions? This seems like a no, but I don't want to sound "attacking".)
2) Why does it feel like I am drifting further and further apart from my CCC friends in outlook? I feel like I get subtle accusations of legalism all the time now.


----------



## au5t1n (Feb 15, 2010)

Well, first of all, "fasting" from ice cream is not fasting.  You ask good questions, though. I believe you are right about not telling people when fasting. Sometimes you have to make exceptions for people you live with so they aren't constantly offering you food (read: my mom when I visit on weekends), but I don't think that's the same as announcing it in the marketplace. I don't think what you posted was wrong, especially since you said "love you" at the end. I think that made it clear you weren't just being snappy with her.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 16, 2010)

You might find it helpful to read Samuel Miller's treatise on fasting:
The National preacher - Google Books


----------



## nasa30 (Feb 16, 2010)

> ) Why does it feel like I am drifting further and further apart from my CCC friends in outlook? I feel like I get subtle accusations of legalism all the time now.


 
This is most likely going to be a trend for you now. Legalism is what folks tend to throw out when the way they like to do things is challenged. Bubble Gum theology likes it easy and free with out being constricted by things like the Bible or doctrine.
Pray for the hearts of your CCC friends and that they would be open to being changed by the word and living for Him in a way they have never expected.


----------



## louis_jp (Feb 16, 2010)

Seems right on the issue; maybe she just misunderstood your approach. It's hard to tell in print sometimes. Perhaps you should clarify that you were encouraging her, not criticizing her.


----------



## Andres (Feb 16, 2010)

forgive my ignorance, but what is CCC?


----------



## nasa30 (Feb 16, 2010)

CCC= Campus Crusade for Christ.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 16, 2010)

> but God knows my heart



In many circles, that's the trump card: how could you argue with God or someone's heart?

In the first few months of my walk with Christ, I was involved with CCC -- it was valuable in that it introduced me to many of the Christians on campus. But I quickly found that the reformed group I attended (a PCA church in its earliest stages) gave me a far better grounding in all regards: theology, worship, fellowship, and so forth.

You are probably better off asking questions that arguing directly. When someone is given formulaic information, it's hard to meaningfully participate in a debate; but if you ask about particular passages and concepts, you might get a more fruitful discussion. (Although expect a lot of, "well I just feel in my heart ..." Question: "Does it make sense that God would reveal something to you individually? Isn't the Bible more objective?")


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't think Jesus was saying that we shouldn't tell people we are fasting if we're asked or if the subject comes up. We're just not to make a song and dance about it and thus use our fasting to boost others opinions of our own piety as the Pharisees did.

God only asked the Israelites to fast once in the year on the Day of Atonement; other fasting was discretionary. But some fasted twice a week legalistically in order to earn their justification, and also added to tithing their increase, tithing all they possessed.

If someone asks you why you're not eating if you're on a fast, there's nothing wrong in telling them. But Lent is just an addition to Scripture.

There are different kinds of fasts that can be done, including eating and drinking, but eating no fine foods. See e.g. Daniel 10:3.

I don't remember ever having fasted myself. It's not suitable for everyone, but used wisely it seems to have its place in the New Testament economy.


----------



## Jack K (Feb 16, 2010)

Joy:

Some people seem to share anything on facebook without thinking much about it. Boundaries disappear when they post. So I suppose this friend might have shared about her "fasting" thoughtlessly. That wouldn't be exactly noble, but I'd probably cut her a break. However, it's more likely she was subtly trying to boast about her piety or her sacrifice, in which case Jesus' teaching clearly applies and you got it right.

The bigger question is: faced with either thoughtlessness or deliberate sin, how do we correct and encourage Christian friends? Even if you posted that verse without any feeling of superiority and merely to be encouraging, I wonder if you might have anticipated that it could make her feel defensive.

Your point was correct. But I suspect that somewhere your good point got lost because most professing Christians don't feel secure enough in Christ's imputed righteousness to handle having their sin exposed. They're still working on self-righteousness, trying to prove themselves spiritually. So confronting them about sin needs to take a tone that anticipates a defensive response, and at the same time it needs to remind them of the gospel so they're able to handle correction.

It sounds like you were hurt by your friend's response and rightfully want to feel vindicated. I would. Well, since you asked here's my take on it: I think your point likely was dead-on correct, your technique was revealed to need a little work, and all the vindication you might ever want has already been won for you by Christ. So be encouraged.


----------

